# Greetings from Kingman AZ



## whiskers (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi tom from another paratrooper 82nd QMPS&M 1961-1963, Cuban missile crisis was our big thrill.
Bill


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Tom!


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Lappe's Bee Supply (Jun 13, 2016)

Welcome to the forum, Tom!


----------



## Dan P (Oct 29, 2014)

Welcome Tom. Good luck


----------



## Paratrooper (Nov 13, 2009)

whiskers said:


> Hi tom from another paratrooper 82nd QMPS&M 1961-1963, Cuban missile crisis was our big thrill.
> Bill


AIRBORNE TROOP !! I was in '64-'66. Charlie AIRBORNE Fort Richardson Alaska. And yes it was COLD!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource.


----------

